# Chris Miller



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Brother you missed out on one heck of a time !!!

We didnt win the contest but it was one of the best times Ive had in a long time. Heres a lil recap. Sorry for the length but hopefully you folks will find it a good read.

Started out about noon to put some carpet on the new calling rack for the mule. Loaded all the gear into the truck and had it setting there as well. We had two e-callers, 2 rifles ( 223 and 22-250), 1 shotgun, prolly 2 dozen mouth calls ( LOL ) 2 flashlights, 2 cap lights, 4 spot lights, enough ammo to fend off a small army. We got it ALLLLL ready. Got that done and the mule delivered to the ranch. Got it ready to roll and loaded with the basics cause Thomas wanted to use both rides ( w/racks ) through out the night. So we left a bunch of stuff in the pick up "for later" my 22-250 was left in the truck cause I wanted the guage for the thicker areas. We head to town for sign in and then back to the ranch..

Signed in at 230 and the hunt started at 3. Wind was CRAZY and the first place he heads is to the canyon. I agreed to play his game for a bit. After 6 sets I told him to head out of the bottom and get up top where we was only fighting the NORTH wind not the swirling winds in the bottom. Didnt have NOOOOO luck til sun went down the wind literally STOPPED ! Got on top of a lil hill and sat there for a few min just looking and listening. Counted 6 differant ppl spotlighting off in the distance. Made a set had an unknown set of eyes come to the brush line for a just a glimpse and nothing else. We get down and thomas realizes his cap light is going dead. No biggie cause I got one....8 miles away in truck...lol...no biggie we got 2 flashlights...both 8 miles away in the truck....lol...where we was at this point was just about a 1/4 mile from the county road. He called his wife and she brought batteries for his cap light and a lil flashlight. Back in business ; ) We make another stand and theres eyes. I grabbed his rifle and looked and its a raccoon about 800 yrds out. gets to about 400 and hangs up. Not knowing his 223 I wouldnt chance a shot ( wishing I had my 250 ). He was useing a mouth call and I told him to wait a second and I would bring him right in. I grabbed one of the foxpros and set the unit on the rack and hit the raccoon fighting sound. The ol raccoon came RUNNNNNNNINNNGGGGG...lol...Thomas had ever seen one comeing in this hard. At 100yrds I set his rifle down and grab the 12 guage loaded with 3.5" #4 nitro turkey loads. Im laughing out loud at this time. I hear shoot him, dang it shoot, are you gonna shoot, ok shoot already. the raccoon is now about 20 yrds and still chargeing. Thomas is burning him up with the light for the last 350 yards. About 15 yards out Thomas says thats to close and barks at him. He stops and I roll him with the 12, he gets up and starts trying to keep coming, roll him again, he starts trying to go the other way now, roll him again. All the time I am laughing loud. Thomas hits him in the gut with the 223 about 30 yrds and we get down and start over there. I said STOP and let me get some more shot shells. Good thing cause the raccoon was still trying to drag his self off when we got there. Put another round in and it was over. That ol raccoon took FOUR 3.5" nitros and a 223. Thomas said " if they are coming in that hard then you shoot them further out cause I dont want one in the mule with us " . Get to the next spot and here comes another raccoon, added him to our bag at about 40 yrds. A cpl dry sets and then we are this location that just looks "prime". 15 min of hand calls and NOTHING ! 10 min of e-call and nothing. I hit the ol raccoon fight again. With in 30 seconds here comes an ol sow across the clearing, 20 yards and the guage misfires, grab the 223 and put her down at 60 yrds. Talk a min and turn the call off and realized there was a raccoon on top of my call, he ran and I missed him about 80 yrds,turn call back on, shine the light around and here comes another raccoon through the brush. He stops and I drop him. And realized he had stopped at the first raccoon. Stacked 2 on top of each other and missed another one. All in less than 2 min.

Next set, drop a pretty nice grey fox in short time.

More dry sets but not giving up.

He said I know where we can get some more raccoons. We come thru these lots and go by some old cars and an old house and said there are raccoons everywhere here. I told him to pull up the road about 50 yrds, He stops about 100 out. Didnt even get in the rack ( should have ) I hit the fighting call and here a BIG and when I say big, I mean a BIGGGG raccoon. He must have been in that old house cause he came across the yard, over the chainlink fence and down the gravel road he is coming. COMING HARD and FAST ! I ask Thomas are you ready, "yea", hes not lol, about 45 yrds I ask again, " yea" and I said get your dang gun up cause Im fixing to shoot. The whole time Ive had this raccoon in just enough light to make his eyes glow. At 20 yrds I burn him up and he turns and runs, Thomas shoots on the run and missed. He said " holy crap where did he come from" after talking I realzed he hadnt even seen this raccoon coming.

Go back to the really nice draw and field and hill side. Beautiful set up. 10 min and there is eyes WAY out there. Ive never called in a cat and told Thomas, hey that is a cat, Ive never seen those kinda eyes before. I get ready and we cant find the eyes again. calling and looking and calling and looking, stay quite and look. RUNNING OUT OF TIME TO GET BACK TO CHECK IN, GRRRR.....battery is going dead for the light, GRRRRRR !!!!!! The last time I saw the eyes the cat was about 200 yrds out. I tell him to stand on top of the rack and find the dang cat. Looking, looking, looking. Told him to take the red filter off ( cause I cant see crap cause the battery is dead ) and there he is !!! The biggest bobcat I have ever seen. But only for a split second and he drops off in this crevis and is gone. So now the race is on to get to the truck and get back to town for check in. Thinking we atleast have big fox. Get there 5 min to spare.

Well we missed big raccoon by 3 pounds and big fox by 2 OUNCES ! Upset with the outcome but the hunt was PRICELESS !!!

To me there is nothing better than hunting with friends !

now back to CHRIS MILLER !! LMBO 
Man I would have loved if you could have made the trip to hunt with us. Stuff happens. Once you get settled in up there I want to try and make it up and see if we cant share a hunt.

Sorry for the long post but It was a fun hunt and figured some of you guys might be bored and enjoy the read. My spelling and grammer isnt good but you can get the big picture.











































:usflag:







:usflag:







:usflag:







:usflag:


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats OK L S, its a great story. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Long is great when you have info or a story to share. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I dont usually post about my hunts but we was trying to get Chris to hunt with us before he left Texas. All my hunts are fun, even when I get skunked. But this one was a blast ! Went to school with Thomas and grew up togather. Life chose to us lead differant paths and we just got back in the same area again and its just like old times. Its like the 10 yrs gap was never there. 
I wish I would have had a recorder to record him when that first raccoon was storming in that last 400 yards...lol...PRICELESS !!! If he hadnt been burning that ol raccoon up with that light I would have let him come right up to us : ) but Im an a$$ like that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great hunt and story and again Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! I am glad you guys had a blast. Wish I could have been there but I was dragging stuff down 2 flights of stairs all weekend... preparing for the move to CO.
















I missed out on another good hunt out by Snyder too.

I guess the only big positive about all of this is that Jason from CO Springs got me in on a night hunting/ light permit for the entire month of March in the county we're moving to. Apparently these aren't easy to come by for public land so i'm looking forward to giving it a go!

Thanks again for the invite. You're welcome to come up to my place and hunt anytime. Just give me a shout.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd also like to congratulate Chris for being the first to have a thread named after him.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I'd also like to congratulate Chris for being the first to have a thread named after him.


Thanks, brother... but I thought you were the first?

http://www.predatortalk.com/trophy-room/1457-my-only-goat-rug-mount.html


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks, brother... but I thought you were the first?
> 
> http://www.predatortalk.com/trophy-room/1457-my-only-goat-rug-mount.html


hahaha. that is all I have to say:clapclap:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like a great hunt, You cannot have too many lights and Batteries LOL


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Should have titled it " LOOKING FOR CHRIS MILLER "

kind of a joke from another board.....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> Should have titled it " LOOKING FOR CHRIS MILLER "
> 
> kind of a joke from another board.....


Haha! Is he back over there posting again? I FINALLY got all of my traps back from that guy after messing around with him for a month and a half. Had to hold a bear hide hostage just to make sure my stuff was coming back.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

lmao I dont know....just thought about it when I made this thread. Figured you would get a laugh out of it.

Havent been on that one is a bit, buch of smart a$$'s when I was asking for help so I kinda just drifted off


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great story sounds like an awesome hunt. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

